# come patchare le applicazioni?

## g

mi spiego... ho appena installato gentoo e non ho ancora ben chiaro come funziona emerge

come faccio a fare qualcosa tipo:

dico ad emerge di scaricare un'applicazione, unzippare, applicare le eventuali patch gentoo... e poi applicare la mia patch... e poi far continuare ad emerge l'installazione?

si può fare? io ero abituato con debian a creare i miei package patchati

grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto vario ed eventuale ;)

- Giacomo

----------

## xlyz

io di solito do emerge, quando ha finito di scaricare e decomprimere sospendo emerge (ctrl + z), vado in /var/tmp/portage/nome_programma/work, faccio le modifiche e poi dico a emerge di riprendere (fg)

non è elegante ma funziona

----------

## g

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> io di solito do emerge, quando ha finito di scaricare e decomprimere sospendo emerge (ctrl + z), vado in /var/tmp/portage/nome_programma/work, faccio le modifiche e poi dico a emerge di riprendere (fg)
> 
> non è elegante ma funziona

 

avevo pensato di fare qualcosa del genere, ma non volevo si incasinasse qualcosa  :Very Happy: 

cmq grazie per il consiglio, proverò così

----------

## xlyz

se vuoi  puoi copiare l'ebuild in 

/usr/local/portage/nome_gruppo/nome_programma/

e inserire le istruzione per patcharla nell'ebuild stessa.

la patch va messa nella directory 

/usr/local/portage/nome_gruppo/nome_programma/files

okkio che in /etc/make.conf devi mettere

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

è sicuramente una soluzione più elegante, ma per me di solito non vale la fatica

----------

